# Nubian /LaMancha cross?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

If both parents are registered, can a Nubian/LaMancha cross be registered some how? If so, can someone explain how it works. If that can be registered, can a Nubian/LaMancha be bred to a Nigie for a Mini-Nub-LM? I


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

A nubian/ LaMancha cross is an experimental if both parents are registered and they come under the category of Recorded Grades in shows.
I know nothing about miniatures.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You just fill out the registration papers for adga for the experimental LM/Nub. But when she grows up, if you breed her to a nigie, the off-spring can't be registered with any of the registries.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Michelle. I should have asked you about that today. So she can only be bred back to a Nubian, or a LM, or a cross between the 2.... and then the kids could be registered?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

She could be bred to any full size dairy goat. I have a doe who is out of a Nubian and a Saanen and recorded with ADGA as an experimental. Last year, she gave birth to a doe kid out of a registered Alpine buck. That doe is also an experimental. She was bred Alpine and her kids are also experimentals. Then, I have a grade La Mancha doe who was supposed to be bred to my friend's purebred La Mancha buck. When she kidded, it was obvious that the babies are not pure La Mancha. Her Alpine buck jumped the fence. The doeling will be recorded as a grade experimental.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

supermom said:


> Thanks Michelle. I should have asked you about that today. So she can only be bred back to a Nubian, or a LM, or a cross between the 2.... and then the kids could be registered?


She could be bred to a Nubian or LM registered buck and the kids would be able to be registered. But a crossed buck could not be registered, and you would be going backward with registrations if you did that. You can register the females of a breeding that produces a recorded grade offspring, however the male kids are not allowed to be registered. So in essence if you wanted to breed the kids to an unregistered similarly bred buck, you would be going raising a herd of recorded grades instead of a herd of Nubian's or Lem's. Man I hope I explained that right.

Anne


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

You can register male experimentals. I have one that is a LaMancha/Saanen - brown papers. Sorry if I missed that but I do not know if you can register (record) a male that isn't 50/50 from registered parents. Not so with a buck with any Nigerian in him.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Right. With ADGA, you can't register the cross of any breed with a nigerian dwarf.


----------

